# The Old howard Hill Moives



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

Hello Do any of you older guys have any of the old Howard hill that where not put on DVDS.
Thanks.
Cody


----------



## Bill Hill (Jul 17, 2005)

*old 3D movie*

I wish I did. Sorry I can't help you. When I was a young boy in the mid 1950s I saw a 3D movie with a segment showing him shoot a running lion at many yards with a recurve (I think) and he nailed him in the heart/lung area right behind the foreleg. I was impressed!


----------

